# Neutering Your Rabbit..



## KrisNic

I have yet another question seeking some advice and experiences from rabbit owners having thier pet rabbits neutered...The vets I have called have all said that there is a very high chance that when you put a rabbit under for the surgery...there is a high chance they will go into a shock and not come back from going under....in other words..they might as well have told me..there is a high chance he will die....now he has been spraying alot and its causing alot of stress in my house but I am scared of the day when I take my Bunny to get fixed that something goes worng and Id have to go pick him up from the vet not alive...Anyone with advice or have had positive or negetive experiences I would like to hear....

thank you....


----------



## Guest

Neutered rabbits are less territorial, less agressive, don't spray as much, tend to be more affectionate, calmer, and will hold to litter box training better.

However anytime an animal is anesthetised and operated on there is an risk, I don't know why the vet has told you there is a high risk because the risk is minimal under the right care. If the vet you've rang has told you there's a high risk I would be ringing a different vet as it sounds like he might know his own incompetence.


----------



## swinnk8

I agree.
I have had many rabbits neutered as i think this is the right thing to do for health and bonding reasons.
Do not let that vet put you off. The vet you choose should be experienced and confident and encouraging you to have your rabbit neutered.
An experienced vet would also do health checks before the operation and look at his previous records to make sure he has had no history of illness that could effect the fact that he is being knocked out for treatment.

As long as your rabbit is healthy you should not have any problems, better still if it is a buck rabbit the procedure is quicker and less of a risk than a doe who would have to be fully opened up to do the procedure, this takes much longer.


----------



## Chikadee

I'm soooo glad I found this thread because I've been wondering about this for ages, my bunny is coming up for two yrs old and I still havn't had him done, he used to love to sit on ur lap and things, but now he's very aggresive and more like a wild rabbit. Do you think if I get him done he will be less nasty? He's not aggresive randomly and loves to be stroked sometimes, its just if you try to pick him he will bite you and things.

I dunno what to do


----------



## Guest

Chikadee said:


> I'm soooo glad I found this thread because I've been wondering about this for ages, my bunny is coming up for two yrs old and I still havn't had him done, he used to love to sit on ur lap and things, but now he's very aggresive and more like a wild rabbit. Do you think if I get him done he will be less nasty? He's not aggresive randomly and loves to be stroked sometimes, its just if you try to pick him he will bite you and things.
> 
> I dunno what to do


_In my opinion_ if your not going to breed from an animal it's always best to neuter. The chances are he will be less aggresive, even if he's not it's not going to have any negative effects.


----------



## Chikadee

Yeaah, I half concidered breeding, but its not the reason I havn't had him done, its just one of those things that hasnt happened haha

What is it like breeding bunnies? I dont kno anyone who does to ask lk


----------



## Guest

Chikadee said:


> What is it like breeding bunnies? I dont kno anyone who does to ask lk


Swinnk8 breeds rabbits, ask him he'll put you off the idea!

We kept our bunny unneutured because we were thinking of breeding from him but he's booked in to be done now we have decided against it!


----------



## suki001

I had both my giant bunnies done recently as they were brother and sister. I didn't want getting preggers so we had him done first and she's a right stroppy one so that's why we had her done. Had no probs and they're both fit and well.
I used to breed mini lops and found my mini lop bucks were a pain once they were used to being a stud. They used to try and hump everything - the cat, me, carrier bags. Not sure if they're all like this.


----------



## Guest

If you only have a buck i don't see any point in having them castrated and at the moment i have almost two bucks for every doe, having 28 rabbits.

None of my rabbits are spayed or nutered.


----------



## Guest

MADgical-Animals-UK said:


> If you only have a buck i don't see any point in having them castrated.





ajshep1984 said:


> Neutered rabbits are less territorial, less agressive, don't spray as much, tend to be more affectionate, calmer, and will hold to litter box training better.


----------



## Chikadee

I'd love to breed, my rabbit is beatiful! BUt I dont kno enough about it an stuff


----------



## Guest

Chikadee said:


> I'd love to breed, my rabbit is beatiful! BUt I dont kno enough about it an stuff


Well one rabbit isn't enough you need a male and a female


----------



## BlackCat

Chikadee said:


> I'd love to breed, my rabbit is beatiful! BUt I dont kno enough about it an stuff


Good enough reason not to breed from him 

Seriously though if it's got to the stage where he's becoming stroppy and temperamental, neutering will help to reduce these behaviours. It won't be an immediate change, but once the hormones are reducing his behaviour will start to improve.


----------



## Guest

ajshep1984 said:


> Neutered rabbits are less territorial, less agressive, don't spray as much, tend to be more affectionate, calmer, and will hold to litter box training better.


My rabbits are not territorial and defiantly not aggressive towards people as they would not be any use on the show bench, this is because they all have their own hutch and the last time I got sprayed by a rabbit was over 12 months ago.

You have how many rabbits?

At the moment I have 28 and they are affectionate, calm and they are all litter box trained.


----------



## Guest

Were not talking about your rabbits MADgical-Animals-UK!!!! 



KrisNic said:


> now he has been spraying alot and its causing alot of stress


----------



## Chikadee

ajshep1984 said:


> Well one rabbit isn't enough you need a male and a female


Haha! I want another one, and call it Evie

Janick and Evie....awww!! 



BlackCat said:


> Good enough reason not to breed from him
> 
> Seriously though if it's got to the stage where he's becoming stroppy and temperamental, neutering will help to reduce these behaviours. It won't be an immediate change, but once the hormones are reducing his behaviour will start to improve.


Fab! I'll book him in ASAP


----------



## KrisNic

There is a small animal hospital not far from where I am about a half hour..Im thinking about taking my Ben there at some point...Hes only 8 months old...(in human yrs that is) but still he sprays quite abit...and gets very eager to hump things...I have to take him for a walk every night after work so he can get some of his energy and well poop and spraying outta him....Im still very nervous because of the other vets I have called and them saying how high of a risk it was...I think Im going to contact the small aniaml vet soon...


----------



## Guest

ajshep1984 said:


>


So whats your point?


----------

